# Messed about by Fertility Clinic



## LizzieBee (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, I want to see what everyone thinks... We have had 2 cycles of IVF, both BFNs.  We are NHS self funded, which means we are paying just under £4000 per cycle including drugs.  After out first negative cycle we never heard back from our clinic, in the end I had to call them to make an appointment for a follow up consultation.  We got our negative result for our second cycle in May.  The nurse who called me said that they would try to get me a follow up asap.  I got a call a week later with an appointment for 13th June (today), which was about a month wait.  We went this morning, only to find out that we had accidentally been booked in for a 10 minute scan, and not an appointment with the consultant.      We have now been squeezed in on Friday morning, but I feel like we are not being taken seriously.  We have had 2 'text book' cycles, both failed, we are a young couple, and it's so frustrating not knowing why.  A month felt like such a long wait for a follow-up, and I was disappointed not to be seen this morning.  Are we just being put through the motions?  I don't feel like we are getting any focused care considering our unexplained repeat failure.  I have lost confidence now that they are acting in our best interests and I feel that we would be better off going to a specialised private clinic.  What do you guys think  Anyone with similar experiences out there? Lxxx


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Ah Lizzie, that doesn't sound good! My last cycle was also NHS but private, so similar circumstances - and also textbook cycle but BFN. However, I have to say, the clinic was fine and all our appts went fine, including the review one BUT i have now changed to a private clinic as they are willing to try "different" things which don't seem to be available at the NHS clinic, even privately. My feeling is that the NHS is blinkered to evidence based medicine, and they won't even entertain the idea of anything else - in my case, i feel that implantation is an issue, as I has AF only 8 days after 3 day transfer, and in addition, although we are now doing ICSI because of severe MF, i tried for several years with ex-dh who had high sperm count and didn't conceive - so there are unexplained issues with me too, and given the great fertilisation i had this time, implantation issues fits all around. At the review meeting, the consultant blew off all my requests for suggestions on how this might be helped and simply said they would do exactly the same again.......we also had to majorly fight for a 3 embryo transfer, which they did, but reluctantly. 
In contrast, the private clinic immediately suggested prednisolone, clexane and possible assisted hatching after listening to my tale. They were also happy to do a 3 embryo transfer given my age, and were surprised at the first clinics attitude, also giving examples of field leading clinics who also do the same as standard. Are they more amenable because of money issues? Who knows! But the NHS clinic would also have been getting that....I have no answers, and this is only my own experience! Hope this helps...

Good luck!!

S x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Lizzie,

Unfortunately, the problem you seem to be having is not uncommon.  As you have stated everything has been text book, therefore I am sure that any consultation you do have, you will be just told that it is 'bad luck'!

Are you continuing with treatment?  If yes then I would definitely move to another clinic.

At the end of the day you are the client and you are paying a lot of money out, therefore you should be happy with the after care you are receiving.

I wish you all the best for the future.

Stacey
X


----------

